# Panomec, how do you administer it?!



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi guys,

I got some panomec from the vets today for my mice. How do you administer it? He told me to put one drop on their tongue but I havent a clue how to get them to open their mouths without distressing them! Any ideas or other ways to administer?


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Bumpity bump. Need to do it soon =)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I would just hold the mouse in my fist with just the head poked out and put the tip of the despenser in her mouth. She should attomatically open her mouth and you can deposit the drop.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Done it. They did not like that =L The syringe the vet gave me was a bit rubbish. It just squirted out all its contents at the slightest touch!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know what panomec is, but what about applying it topically like when treating for internal parasites? Just a thought, someone with more experience should clarify.


----------

